# Repurpose magnets from a harddisk



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

I made a simple magnetic sawguide made from scrapwood and two stacked rare-earth-magnets from a computer harddisk. In the last image you can see two spare magnets which will be used for a magnetic plane fence. Same magnets are stacked and munted in the saw guide.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oh the beauty of the KISS/MISS approach....


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Uwe for the good idea. That is one I can use.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice execution. Love those Japanese pull saws. Just don't carry the magnets next to your wallet.


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> Nice execution. Love those Japanese pull saws. Just don't carry the magnets next to your wallet.


Thanks a lot!
Yes, one should be careful with these magnets.
I only did some testcuts with my japanese saws until now. But I am building a workbench and for me, sawing seems to be easier with pullsaws. I have to admit, that I am no hero on handtools. But I am trying to get better.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I have used a couple of those magnets on a gate. Works great, just a bump from the lawnmower opens it up.

Nice application, Uwe.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

These reclaimed magnets have a lot of uses. I have them on my table saw push sticks, the wrench for changing blades so I can keep these items close by hanging them on the front of the saw cabinet. I epoxy glued one onto the end of a dowel for locating dropped screws etc., since they are so strong they will pick up quite heavy articles like dropped sockets. I have several holding steel cans on the front of a steel door on my workbench for sorting spent brass cases. 

Now I have another use for these.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Never thought of that, when I want to reclaim magnets I get them from speakers. Best use I've found so far, is one on a string for picking things up off the floor, and can toss it under things that otherwise would be hard to get under.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Never thought of that, when I want to reclaim magnets I get them from speakers. Best use I've found so far, is one on a string for picking things up off the floor, and can toss it under things that otherwise would be hard to get under.


use one of those speaker magnets as a handle the next time you sharpen your plane irons or chisels...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> use one of those speaker magnets as a handle the next time you sharpen your plane irons or chisels...


I sharpen my chisels on a belt sander, no jig, just hand held. Think I got the idea from reading about Sam Maloof. My theory is, each time you use a chisel the angle is not going to be quite the same (as opposed to a plane iron, where every angle is exactly the same as before, which is why plane iron angle sharpening needs to be exact), so if you're off a tad, no biggie. As long as it looks right, that's close enough. Been sharpening chisels that way for years, and the theory has held so far. Lot faster and easier too.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*NOTE* to self...

JOAT is not to get anywhere's near my tools...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Safe Distance*



Stick486 said:


> *NOTE* to self...
> 
> JOAT is not to get anywhere's near my tools...


Note to self; Stick is not to get anywhere near my stash...:grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Note to self; Stick is not to get anywhere near my stash...:grin:


you afraid I'm gonna bring a belt sander and work it over..


----------

